# How high can you jump in a dressage saddle?



## Pidge (18 November 2007)

Ok so whilst jump saddle is being sorted out I still have my dressage saddle that I can use. Is it ok to jump in it and if so what height?


----------



## kerrylou123 (18 November 2007)

i only have a dressage saddle for my mare and we have started jumping.  Im not a positions to buy A new saddle for her, but it is quite uncomfortable because of the deep seat, so we 0nly manage up to about 2'6


----------



## Bosworth (18 November 2007)

not very high at all - the stirrup bars are set further back than on a jump saddle so it is really difficult to shorten up and still remain in balance. I hack out and school in my dressage saddle but never gallop or stand to canter - just not comfortable.


----------



## FMM (18 November 2007)

I've jumped 4 foot in a very straight cut showing saddle which is dressage biased, but I also fell of several times. I would have thought that you can jump whatever you feel comfortable jumping.


----------



## RachelB (18 November 2007)

I agree with FMM - it depends entirely on the person. If you can stay in balance in the dressage saddle then it should in no way hinder the horse. However it's not very comfortable! I once jumped a 2' log in the woods out hacking, in a Wintec Isabell. I then vowed never to do it again as it strained all the muscles down the front of my legs! It didn't help that the horse had a tendancy to cat-leap though!


----------



## hannah87 (18 November 2007)

my GP saddle is v straight cut so is pretty much a dressage saddle - i hunt, to xc and sj in it jump well over 1 m... i am getting a new saddle soon as this one no longer fits my boy and am looking for something more forward cut for jumping - it will be interesting to see if my technique improves with a jumping saddle!!


----------



## helenandshadow (18 November 2007)

I've jumped 3'7'' in a working hunter saddle and 4'3'' in my GP saddle as I don't have a jumping or dressage saddle. I'd say jump as big as you feel comfortable.


----------



## only_me (18 November 2007)

i jump the same height i do in a dressage saddle as i do in a gp! lol but that was on my pony and it was only 1m...

havent tried on the horse yet though...


----------



## Bossanova (18 November 2007)

I've done RC areas on a 14.3 pony with a dressage saddle. It was fine!!
Also jump in mine at home if I've got bored of flatwork and dont struggle at around 3'3/3'6ish


----------



## I_A_P (18 November 2007)

iv jumped 3ft3/3ft6 in mine.but my god my legs killed me for days as i was so perched!!(very long legged)


----------



## Pidge (18 November 2007)

hmm think I may just stick to flatwork in it then


----------



## Fiona_C (18 November 2007)

Well lol, I've jumped about 18" in a dressage saddle (that was the size of the jump) however, Bud cleared it with another 4' to spare, so unintentionally, have jumped quite big


----------

